# Italian Leafy Green Salad



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 13, 2010)

*             Ingredients*



                     2 cups romaine lettuce - torn, washed and dried
                     1 cup torn escarole
                     1 cup torn radicchio
                     1 cup torn red leaf lettuce
                     1/4 cup chopped green onions
                     1/2 red bell pepper, sliced into rings
                     1/2 green bell pepper, sliced in rings
                     12 cherry tomatoes
                     1/4 cup grapeseed oil
                     2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil
                     1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
                     2 tablespoons lemon juice
                     salt and pepper to taste
 

*             Directions*



 In a large bowl, combine the romaine, escarole, radicchio, red-leaf, scallions, red pepper, green pepper and cherry tomatoes. 
 Whisk together the grapeseed oil, basil, vinegar, lemon juice and salt and pepper. Pour over salad, toss and serve immediately.


----------

